# Maximum voltage of Netgain Warp 9 motor



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

Hi,

can anyone tell me how far I could go with the voltage on the Netgain Warp 9 Motor?
Im driving it with 170V, but is there a possibility to go higher in voltage for the motor? The torque would be higher at higher rpm and the efficiency increases.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

You've pushed 170v to the motor or you have a 170v pack feeding the controller? There is a big difference. You can have a 340v pack feeding the controller and as long as you don't output from the controller a voltage above the rating of the motor, it will be perfectly happy.


----------



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

Max. voltage are 255V for my pack, nominell 236V. So I could increase it further, but I stopped at 170V as allowed. But is there another way of increasing the voltage by using other brushes? Originally I planned with a Kostov 9 220V but I had to Exchange it to the Warp 9. But ok than I have to go for more current, at the Moment it is 650A. Im using the Soliton 1 Controller. My pack can deliver for 10s 1000A, thats the rating of it. Continously it is made for 500A.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

The voltage limit depends somewhat on the brushes, commutator condition and other variable factors as well as the design of the motor itself, so it's not possible to specify it precisely.

Informally - _not_ officially - you can push the motor voltage up to 192V, but then you must reduce the motor current limit, so that the effective power stays the same. 

From my personal observations, the WarP-9 motor can handle a peak electrical input power of ~150kW for 2, maybe 3 seconds. So at 170V the motor current limit should be set no higher than 900A while at 192V it should be further reduced to 800A. You should also take care to run the motor at 150A or less and 2000 RPM or higher for at 30 seconds, and preferably 1 minute or more, after abusing it in this fashion. I should note that the advice to "cool down" the motor after a hard run was originally given to me by major, and we haven't destroyed a motor on our dyno in the years since, even after testing 3000A Shiva's and a special-purpose 1600A drive. Prior to that we had cooked at least 5 motors...


----------



## Elegancec (May 23, 2012)

Hi Tessarc,

thanks for this useful information, so I will put the current to 882A maximum, so I will not overrule 150kW.
Ive been travelling with my electric car on the Autobahn, it made 170km/h so 102mph. The engine stayed relatively cool, the stator got up to 75 / 80°C. I think thats normal operation of it. I can not say the temperature of the collector, but sure it will definetly be hotter. But on the Autobahn you can not just go through all the time with the high speed, it was only short time. Normally Im riding with 100 or up to 140km/h so just if Im overtaking Im going up. Im always cooling down my motor by letting the car rolling and shifting down to increase motor rpm and get better cooling for it, so the rotor gets much cooler. 

It is an amazing ride with the car. In Germany I can not go higher with a bigger engine, because I made the car very light weight, and Im with two persons exactly at the maximum allowed weight. So the Netgain 11 would not fit to the regulations, otherwise you are reducing your battery capacity for saving weight or reducing safety, which has the same effect. 1300kg empty weight (2866lbs)


----------

